# 400 engine pull



## rmfowler (Apr 8, 2011)

I pulled my heads off to replace a blown head gasket and now I just decided to go ahead and do a rebuild. Does anyone know how to pull the engine without the heads or intake attached or do I need to put the heads back on for this?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

I just recently did a swap and from what I saw with the mechanic... he put it on a lift and unbolted headers and took them out first b4 using lift to remove engine. I'm sure it could be done but your engine hoist needs to be long enough to pull it straight up but you'll have to remove the hood of car obviously to do this...

I would just say remove the headers and take the time now to replace the gaskets between the headers and exhaust and overhaul anything else that you see as "questionable"


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

just use two head bolts diagonally across for the chain onto the engine hoist.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Pontiac said.


----------



## rmfowler (Apr 8, 2011)

Got it, thanks


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

You can always use the factory pull locations on the timing cover and block next to distributor


----------

